# .Net Patches lassen sich nicht installieren (Win7)



## raeubermann (8. September 2011)

Hallo,
mein Rechner läuft unter Win7 64bit eigentlich problemlos (c: SSD, allerdings nur mit 40GB) 
 Auch diese "Defender" Patches lassen sich problemlos installieren und auch einige weitere Win7 Updates. Da ich den FSX installiert habe, hiess es, man soll auch das Microsoft .Net installieren, was ich irgendwann wohl auch getan habe. 
Aber mittlerweile sind nun schon via Windows Update einige Patches hierfür "aufgelaufen" und wenn ich diese downloaden und installieren will, erfolgt jedesmal ein Abbruch, aber nur mit einer kryptischen Fehlermeldung, mit der ich bislang nicht weitergekommen bin.

*Edit: Das gleiche Phänomen ist übrigens bei Updates zu Microsoft Visual C++ 2005  Redistributable Package  

Hat jemand eine Idee ? Hätte ich das .Net unter Win7 gar nicht installieren müssen ? Und wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich es wieder runter ?
Vielen Dank.
Gruss
Timo


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. September 2011)

ob dus glaubst oder nicht aber die fehlermeldung sei sie noch so kryptisch ist wichtig  oder wüsstest du das der fehler "0x800CCC90" für eine überschrittene zeichenlänge bei emails steht? 
also bitte fehlermeldung posten am besten screenshot und auf antwort warten das .NET und MS Visual C++ nicht installiert werden kann kann viele ursachen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Evlt.brauchst Du noch neuere Treiber für Board oder so?


----------



## raeubermann (8. September 2011)

Ich werde mir heute abend mal die Fehlermeldungen notieren und hier posten. Vielleicht kommen wir damit weiter. Ich dachte, evtl. wird auch die SSD zu klein...aber die Patches sind nicht so groß (in Summe einige MBs) und ich habe noch einige GBs auf der SSD frei...wie gesagt, rund 10% sindnoch frei. Ist wenig, ich weiß...aber sollte für Patches alle mal reichen.
MoBo Updates habe ich noch nie gemacht. Der PC ist allerdings erst rund 9 Monate alt und wurde damals mit allen zu dem Zeitpunkt aktuellen Patches ausgeliefert.
Ich würde ja auch eine Neu-Installation von .Net und Visual C++ machen, aber das geht irgendwie auch nicht. Vorallem scheine ich mehrere Versionen gleichzeitig darauf zu haben, genaueres kann ich allerdings erst heute abend oder morgen sagen.
Danke für Eure Bemühungen.
Gruss
Timo


Gruss
Timo


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

O.k, daran kann es liegen, denn bei nem Update macht windows ja oft einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, der gerne mal ein paar GB groß sein kann. Mach doch mal folgendes: rechtsklick auf C:, eigenschaften, Bereinigen. Da kannst Du die Liste mal durchgehen und noch ein paar Sachen ankreuzen, die noch nicht angekreuzt sind, und dann gehst Du auf "Systemdateien bereinigen". Danach gehst Du dann beim gleichen Fenster oben auf "Weitere optionen", da kannst Du alle Wiederherstellungspunkte usw. löschen über "Wiederherstellunspunkte und Schattenkopien" und dort "Bereinigen". Danach noch auf "o.k" und dann das löschen bestätigen.

Damit könntest Du ein paar GB neuen Platz bekommen.


----------



## raeubermann (9. September 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt mal die og Aktionen durchgeführt, aber leider lassen sich die (Sicherheits-)Updates nach wie vor nicht installieren.
Er bricht dauernd ab.

Es handelt sich um folgende Updates:

1) Sicherheitsupdate *Microsoft C++ 2005* Service Pac1 Redist... :  
    Erstaunlicherweise läuft hier die Installation "erfolgreich" durch, taucht aber
    am nächsten Tag gleich wieder auf als wichtiges Update.

2) 3x Sicherheitsupdates *Microsoft .Net Framework 4 *
  ) 2x Update zu *Microsoft .Net Framework 4 *
=> Bricht die Installation ab mit Fehlermeldung: C643 Unbekannter Fehler

3) Sicherheitsupdate* Microsoft Visual C++ 2008* Service Pac Redist
=> Bricht die Installation ab mit Fehlermeldung: 64C Unbekannter Fehler

Irgendwie habe ich meine (zu) kleine C: platte im Verdacht. Ist eine 40GB SSD, die aber bis auf 10% voll ist. D.h. noch ca 4GB sind noch frei. Da sollte doch noch Platz für die paar Patche sein ? Sind in Summe ja nichtmal 100MB.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Visual C++ und .Net zu de-installieren und nochmal komplett neu runterzuladen ? Und macht es überhaupt Sinn, sowohl das C++2005 UND C++2008 auf dem Rechner zu haben ? Reicht da nicht das C++2008 ?
Grüße & Danke
Timo


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. September 2011)

Okay, das hilft schonmal weiter:
.Net4
1. Removal tool to fix .NET Framework install failures - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

sollte das nichts helfen:
2.Cleanly Uninstall and Remove .NET Framework with Cleanup Tool Free Download 
3.Detail Seite Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Webinstaller)

MS C++ 2008
- Detail Seite Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) 
hier mal manuell downloaden. und installieren

MS C++ 2005
- Detail Seite Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)

wegen zu wenig speicherplatz: du kannst einfach mal den temp ordner leeren sollte das noch nciht geschehen seinn und alle unnötigen datein con C:\ auf D:\ verschieben(bilder, musik videos)


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2011)

raeubermann schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich meine (zu) kleine C: platte im Verdacht. Ist eine 40GB SSD, die aber bis auf 10% voll ist. D.h. noch ca 4GB sind noch frei. Da sollte doch noch Platz für die paar Patche sein ? Sind in Summe ja nichtmal 100MB.


 Du hast mein letztes posting wohl nicht gelesen? ^^


mein win7-C: ist übrigens über 40GB groß, obwohl ich nur sehr wenig auf C: hab, was nicht z windows gehört. 40GB ist also echt arg eng.


----------



## raeubermann (9. September 2011)

Hallo Herbboy, natuerlich hatte ich dein letztes Posting gelesen. Und natürlich auch die ganzen Aktionen durchgeführt, die Platzersparniss war allerdings gering, da ich häufig "Systemhygiene" betreibe (z.B. mittels ccleaer, aber auch dem Windows eigenem Discwiper).
Da sammelt sich also nicht soviel an. Wobei ich irgendwo mal eine Datei gefunden hatte, die mit einer Datensicherung zusammenhing. Ich weiß jetzt ad hoc nicht wie sie heisst, aber vielleicht darf/kann ich diese ja löschen ?
Ansonsten: ja, 40GB sind natuerlich (zu) wenig, aber ist jetzt leider so, ich hab den PC damals so neu gekauft - nicht ahnend, das das zu en werden könnte. Ich habe auch von Anfang an versucht, soviel Programme wie möglich auf D zu installieren und /oder zu verschieben, aber leider geht das nicht bei allen. Manche wollen/müssen wohl partout auf C: bleiben....ich schau jetzt mal noch wie diese "Speicherabbilddatei" oder so ähnlich genau heisst und poste dann nochmal. 
Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur die de-installationsroutinen wie von quaaaak beschrieben und neu-installation. In der Hoffnung, es passt druff.
Gruss


----------



## raeubermann (10. September 2011)

So, mittlerweile konnte ich das Problem etwas eingrenzen. Ganz offenbar hat meine .Net 4 Installation eine Macke. Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum. Aber ich dachte mir, die alte Version zu löschen und nochmal komplett neu .Net 4 installieren. Und dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: Könnt ihr damit was anfangen ? 


OS Version = 6.1.7601, Platform 2, Service Pack 1
OS Description = Windows 7 - x64 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1
 CommandLine = D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\\Setup.exe /x86 /x64
TimeZone = Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
Initial LCID = 1031
 Using Simultaneous Download and Install mechanism
 Operation: Installing
 Package Name = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup
Package Version = 4.0.30319
 User Experience Data Collection Policy: AlwaysUploaded
 Number of applicable items: 11
 Exe (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
 ServiceControl operation succeeded!
 ServiceControl operation succeeded!
 Exe (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\Windows6.1-KB958488-v6001-x64.msu) failed with 0x240006 - (null).
 Exe (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
 MSI (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\netfx_Core_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_20110910_123917932-MSI_netfx_Core_x64.msi.txt
 Exe (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
 MSI (D:\901e1dc63b7800d188\netfx_Core_x64.msi) Installation failed. Msi Log: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_20110910_123917932-MSI_netfx_Core_x64.msi.txt
 Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x80070643), "Schwerwiegender Fehler bei der Installation. " (Elapsed time: 0 00:00:14).


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. September 2011)

You receive error 0x80070643, error code 0x643 or updates may be re-offered when you try to install .NET Framework updates when using Windows Update or Microsoft Updates

das dürfte die lösung sein.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Und evlt hat dieser cccleaner mehr Schaden als Nutzen angerichtet und ist sogar Mitursache. Ich halte von den Teilen nix, die verädnern auch schonmal Dinge, die sie nicht verändern sollen, und bringen iDR eh nichts, was man nicht auch sehr einfach über die windows-Bereinigun von C: machen kann.


----------



## raeubermann (10. September 2011)

@quaaak: Das mit dem Fix hat leider nicht funktioniert. Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit fehlendem Administratorrechten oder so. Ist ja quatsch, ich habe nur ein Benutzerkonto, und das mit Vollzugriff. Schade.

Welche älteren Versionen der .Net benötigt man eigentlich ? Ich lese da noch von .Net 3.5, .Net 3.5SP1 und dann .Net4. Ganze alte gibts auch noch. Auf meinem Rechner ist jedoch mittlerweile gar kein .Net mehr in der Programmaufstellung. Ich hab das mit dem Removal Tool wegbekommen. Soll ich jetzt direkt neu 4.0 Vollversion installieren, oder doch erst 3.5 => 3.5 SP1 => 4.0

Ich raff das echt nicht, sorry...


----------



## raeubermann (13. September 2011)

So...habe jetzt mal via Removal Tool alle .Net Versionen runtergeschmissen und versucht, sukzessive beginnend bei 1.1 neu runterladen und installieren. Also 1.1, 2, 3, 3.5, 4. Aber auch das ist fehlgeschlagen. 1.1 ging noch ohne Probleme, bei V2 kam die Fehlermeldung, es wäre als Teil des Betriebssystems schon installiert, 3 und 3.5 haben ebenfalls nicht funktioniert und auch V4 hat bei der Installation mit dem bekannten Fehler abgebrochen.
Jetzt bleibt mir wohl nur, Win 7 neu aufzusetzen


----------

